# I ovulated, so why is my BBT still low?



## SLH

I have been having ultrasounds to measure my follicles. I had an ultrasound today which confirmed ovulation. Why hasn't my temperature gone up? Has anything like this ever happened to anyone else? 

I have asked around on different forums and a few women have said that they don't see a temperature rise until sometimes days after ovulation. I just wanted to see if anyone here has had any similar experiences.

Thanks :)


----------



## Scout

I've read several different articles that say it can take 3 days for the rise to take place. I just started temping last cycle, so i don't know yet what my 'usual' will be.


----------



## Bunnylicious

The rised temps is a sign that you have ovulated.

The exact ovulation day is the day when you have the temperature dip.
You said the U/S today confirmed ovulation, so that last lowest temp must be the the "ovulation dip".
If you ovulated today, you will see the rise starting tomorrow.


----------



## SLH

I didn't ovulate today. My ultrasound showed that I ovulated yesterday. I have been getting them practically every day.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Oooo I misread then. 

Well, only way to find out is to wait for tomorrow's temp.


----------



## SLH

Thanks. I'm so curious to see what tomorrows temp is. Maybe it just takes some time before my temperature rises. 

How have you been? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## jaydee79

hi hun,, im also haven the same probs this month i got 2 pos opks and my temp seems to be dropping now the 3rd opk turned out faint after 2 pos opks so im also asking this question i know the feeling i tried to do some research on the interent about it but some say prehaps sdtill not ovulated and possible anovulatory cycle this month but its not the answers i was looking for also some1 surgested keep BD,ing while waiting for a temp rise to happen the opk tho detects the LH surge and i found out it can take up to at least 36hrs for ovulation after a pos opk i felt crampy around the time i was ovulating and now its past and 3rd day no pos opk after 2 pos opks im also feeling baffled about this one so i guess its just a matter of a waiting game for both of us im so crampy at mo still but i get this crampy every month i tried to BD :sex: last night and my cervix was hurting frm :sex: i know there isnt much i can do about it but weither there todo with my crampy feelings still i dont know but im baffled the fact my temp hasnt risen much atall even tho im surposed to be 2DPO :(


----------



## lizlovelust

You could also be one of those ladies like myself who's temp slowly rises after O.


----------



## SLH

lizlovelust said:


> You could also be one of those ladies like myself who's temp slowly rises after O.

I have noticed that my temperature does rise slowly every month. It's just weird that my temperatures aren't in my post O range yet. Usually I get 3 types of temperatures. Wacky ones while I'm on my period. Low ones after my period up until I ovulate and higher ones after I ovulate. It's really weird.

I'm going to have monthly ultrasounds from now until I get pregnant so in a few months, if I'm not pregnant yet, I'll get a better idea of what's happening to me. 

Jadee, don't listen to those people on the interent because the fact is that you can't confirm ovulation for sure unless you have blood work and ultrasounds done. I have had both and they both confirmed I ovulated but yet I still had positive OPK's and my temperature hasn't rised. LH is always in your system which is why sometimes OPK's pick up surges at different times.


----------



## lizlovelust

SLH said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> You could also be one of those ladies like myself who's temp slowly rises after O.
> 
> I have noticed that my temperature does rise slowly every month. It's just weird that my temperatures aren't in my post O range yet. Usually I get 3 types of temperatures. Wacky ones while I'm on my period. Low ones after my period up until I ovulate and higher ones after I ovulate. It's really weird.
> 
> I'm going to have monthly ultrasounds from now until I get pregnant so in a few months, if I'm not pregnant yet, I'll get a better idea of what's happening to me.
> 
> Jadee, don't listen to those people on the interent because the fact is that you can't confirm ovulation for sure unless you have blood work and ultrasounds done. I have had both and they both confirmed I ovulated but yet I still had positive OPK's and my temperature hasn't rised. LH is always in your system which is why sometimes OPK's pick up surges at different times.Click to expand...

Do you use fertilityfriend.com?

If not click on "my ovulation chart" in my sig and sign up, it's super helpful!:thumbup:

EDIT: nevermind I see your sig and your chart now!


----------



## lizlovelust

It looks like you might be having O dip and you should start rising tomorrow!


----------



## SLH

lizlovelust said:


> It looks like you might be having O dip and you should start rising tomorrow!

Yeah but O dips don't happen after you ovulate, they happen before don't they?


----------



## lizlovelust

SLH said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> It looks like you might be having O dip and you should start rising tomorrow!
> 
> Yeah but O dips don't happen after you ovulate, they happen before don't they?Click to expand...

I've seen some charts where it dipped right after and then shot up.


----------



## mommytobe11

this is what google has to say about temps dropping after O

"Most women experience a drop of temperature just few days after Ovulation. This is mainly due to the fact that the progesterone level are not getting stronger yet against the dominance of the Estrogen."

i hope that helps answer your question a little! also, its probably a stupid question, but you temp the same time every morning right?


----------



## SLH

mommytobe11 said:


> this is what google has to say about temps dropping after O
> 
> "Most women experience a drop of temperature just few days after Ovulation. This is mainly due to the fact that the progesterone level are not getting stronger yet against the dominance of the Estrogen."
> 
> i hope that helps answer your question a little! also, its probably a stupid question, but you temp the same time every morning right?

Thanks, I do have some months where I have temp drops around 2 or 3 dpo, so maybe my temperature will rise tomorrow. Maybe my progesterone hasn't rised enough to rise my body temperature. I think I lack progesterone. I'm going to get it tested next week.

Yes, I have been religious about taking my temps for 5 months now and take them at the exact same time every day. I even have a mental alarm clock that wakes me up when I don't even need to be awake like on weekends. The weather has been getting colder here, but I alway sleep with the same blanket, so I don't see why that would affect it.


----------



## mommytobe11

sometimes our bodies just dont cooperate how we'd like them to. i was due for AF on satuday and have just been spotting on and off since then. SOOO frustrating!

i hope you get some answers when you get tested for P next week! good luck on your journey and i hope your bfp is on its way! :flower:


----------

